# Intake finally installed!



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

Cool. I wonder if these cars tend to get more knock with a CAI like the turbocharged Cobalt SS cars would if you didn't adjust the tune for it.

Does the air flow sensor mount directly into your intake tube or does your air flow sensor still mount in it's original tube?


----------



## cruzestout (Oct 9, 2017)

I have the same intake for my 2017! love it


----------

